# Show has already aired



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

People have already told me I should use the Guide to record. In this case, that might have worked since it's probably simple to find a show in the Guide. 

But I always record shows manually before adding a One Pass, or even when I don't.

I had a reason to record the ABC affiliate's 11:00 news last night, except that wasn't on. I realized it would air after the NFL Draft so I manually set the Edge to record that. But when I checked before going to bed, the Draft coverage was still going on. So I went back to the screen for a manual recording and set up a manual recording of what would follow the news (in this case Jimmy Kimmel). I was told it already aired. Huh?

If it is already after 11:30, the next time slot expected for a manual recording is midnight to 12:30 A.M. unless I change the times. Midnight to 12:30 A.M. has not already happened. It occurred to me it still said Thursday April 28 where the date was. That makes no sense. The Edge should know this isn't what I want. I changed the date to Friday April 29. We'll see what got recorded.


----------

